# workout tips for cutting without using anything



## bmezine (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi All,

Maybe some of you know my post from last month with the question of running Clen and or T3 for weight loss and mass gain..

Now a month in, with only a clean diet and some basic supplements i have noticed a great loss in BF% but also a loss in SMM.
The BF part is great but the loss in SMM sucks!
I am looking for some training routine advise to drop more BF while gaining SMM.

Below are my stats from last month, and below that my current.

Hight 1.86 tall.
Weight 86KG
BF 18% as it turned out today.
SMM 41% 

Hight 1.86 tall.
Weight 82KG
BF 14%
SMM 39.8%

My Gym owner advised me to start Anavar to assist my cutting and build SMM, but im not sure if thats such a great idea..

What do you all think?

And can you advice on a training routine?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2016)

If you take a anavar without injecting test are a woman.

Lift heavier is the solution. If you signal your body that it needs every last fiber of muscle just as it is it will maintain that adaptation.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 17, 2016)

What are you using to track body comp? 
What's the size of your current deficit?
Macros?

What POB said is the absolute number 1 thing that'll preserve your muscle mass but their are a few other things to consider depending on the answers to the questions I asked.

Also, I think its appropriate to ignore your gym owner from now on - he sounds pretty clueless


----------



## bmezine (Jan 17, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> What are you using to track body comp?
> What's the size of your current deficit?
> Macros?
> 
> ...



Zilla,

They use a machine to measure everything basically, but for the BF% a second check is done with the little caliper.
When it comes to money its not great but i could spend around 800-1000 USD per month on my body.

I am working my ass off when it comes to lifting and cardio, i increase the weight regularly to assure maximum results.

Its a good tip to ignore him haha.. 
As someone that is still kinda new to this all, i seek advise and help. But then again getting it from the wrong person is just as bad as not getting it at all


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 18, 2016)

The approach i have always taken when it was time to cut weight is take my macros and lower my carbs to about 100g per day. Lifting stays the exact same. Bump up the cardio a little bit. If you were doing none, then start off with 3 days a week. If you were doing 3 days a week bump up to 5. Etc.

The combination of decreasing carb intake and bumping cardio should put you in the deficient you need to start losing fat and the heavy weight training should help spare as much LBM as possible. 

This approach has always worked best for me.

HIIT also works amazing for dropping fat and preserving muscle. Better then the way described above actually, But I always chose the former.


what you dont want to do is drop your cals down to nothing, cut out all lifting and jack up your cardio. This is what i see all the time and it is the fastest way to stall out of lossing weight (too much too fast. No where else to go) and lose a bunch of muscle. 

Sorry for the horrible grammar. Typed from phone....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

the guy who recommended the var is just trying to sell u something he had on hand at the time..Losing weight is all diet and training.It doesnt happen over night and u really have to have a fire inside of u that nothing will stop up from doing this.Drugs are not needed for cutting.Eat foods like chicken,fish,good low fat steaks,,turkey,healthy fats,and healthy carbs like sweet potato and oats.the only time u need sugars is postworkout and mayb in the morning.My most ripped was when i was getting ready for my first cycle.no drugs were used


----------

